
Erotic plasticity - monort
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erotic_plasticity
======
staticautomatic
"The female erotic plasticity hypothesis states that women have higher erotic
plasticity than men, and therefore their sex drives are more socially flexible
and responsive than those of men (factors such as religion, culture and
education have a greater affect on women’s sexual behaviors)."

In other words factors over which men exert control.

